# Super simple slingshot



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Slapped this together. Gotta try it out but seems useful.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I think you will find that golf ball to be real solid ergo fit.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

cool idea!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i think that may be the best handle ive seen on one of these zippy shooters


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nicely tee'dup!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, me like.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yup, a solid hole in one for me! I tried something like that with a baseball once. I don’t recall finishing it though? Anyway, I remember a Forum member doing a 3D print of a ball handled frame. I think it makes a lot of sense as long as you can keep it pointed in the correct direction!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

SWEET!

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I love that idea, how comfy is it ?

wll


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

If all else fails, you can launch it from a shepherd's sling.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

wll said:


> I love that idea, how comfy is it ?
> 
> wll


I haven't shot it yet but it sits in me hand nicely ☺


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The golf ball and tool hanger slingshot shoots better than it has any right to lol  Honestly it felt a little weird at first but I found my groove and was shooting it as well as any other sling


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love using random stuff and turning it in to a Slingshot. FOUR!!!!!


----------

